# Contracts now segregated by Developer and Resale



## regatta333 (Aug 13, 2021)

I noticed when I signed on this morning.  You need to select Developer or Resale before you can view availability.  My resale bucket has given me 2 guest certificates and 3 reservation transactions.  It shows the 2 available for this year, which I doubt I will use. I ran out of guest certificates several weeks ago and had to purchase several.  I wonder if Wyndham will refund me for 2 of the guest certificates I had to pay for.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 13, 2021)

regatta333 said:


> I noticed when I signed on this morning.  You need to select Developer or Resale before you can view availability.  My resale bucket has given me 2 guest certificates and 3 reservation transactions.  It shows the 2 available for this year, which I doubt I will use. I ran out of guest certificates several weeks ago and had to purchase several.  I wonder if Wyndham will refund me for 2 of the guest certificates I had to pay for.


I was given 2 resale GC's originally, now they are showing as 2 developer GC's.  Your guess is as good as mine if they actually stay in my account. 

Anyways, to answer your question on refunding the 2 you are now showing. I cannot possibly imagine they would do that. Maybe you could get them to move them to next year, but I sure wouldn't hold my breath/have any expectations around that.   If I am reading/remembering correctly, many people got a few, if I had to guess, those will disappear one of these times we login. Unless Wyndham (by design) is erring on the side of awarding things when in doubt, I won't at all be surprised to see the GC's disappear.


----------



## happyhopian (Aug 13, 2021)

It is a lot more than just that. Housekeeping and booking credits are now being assessed on a points basis. I give them credit, they have finally figured out a way to make this a total mess. I am looking at my past reservations and they have assigned past reservations in some way to developer and resale points but there is no way to know how. 

This will have finally rendered resale points as totally worthless


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 13, 2021)

happyhopian said:


> It is a lot more than just that. Housekeeping and booking credits are now being assessed on a points basis. I give them credit, they have finally figured out a way to make this a total mess. I am looking at my past reservations and they have assigned past reservations in some way to developer and resale points but there is no way to know how.
> 
> This will have finally rendered resale points as totally worthless


Well, actually, I've had quite the opposite thought. Perhaps because the MF's on my VIPF are not great, my resale MF's are much better (and averaging all points together made the MF's reasonable-ish).  But feeling like my VIPF is not worth so much, I definitely see where it will make more sense to book resale. I am sitting in a 400K 4 BR Presidential, booked 7 months out. The absolute only VIP benefit that applied was the early checkin. We got in at 3:30 in the afternoon. What was that worth? (Absolutely nothing because I booked an overlapping reservation the night before for 2 nights so we had somewhere to stay our first night and wouldn't care then the 4BR pres was ready). Thinking I'm sitting in one of the nicest rooms in the system (IMO) and resale would have worked just fine, certainly makes one wonder - ever so much more - why one would buy developer points or work to achieve VIP.


----------



## troy12n (Aug 13, 2021)

You all realize, there is no possible way they could have set this up so that everyone would have been happy with the result. 

If they set it up to use everyone's resale points first, people would have been upset

If they set it up to use everyone's developer points first, people (probably more people) would have been upset

It seems from people's responses, they used some sort of programmatic algorithm to make the decision. What that criteria was is anyone's guess, and we will never know. 

The important part is, going forward, you will have the ability to make these decisions for yourself. It seems like an extra, unnecessary step, but you know who you all can blame for having to do this...


----------



## Eric B (Aug 13, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> Well, actually, I've had quite the opposite thought. Perhaps because the MF's on my VIPF are not great, my resale MF's are much better (and averaging all points together made the MF's reasonable-ish).  But feeling like my VIPF is not worth so much, I definitely see where it will make more sense to book resale. I am sitting in a 400K 4 BR Presidential, booked 7 months out. The absolute only VIP benefit that applied was the early checkin. We got in at 3:30 in the afternoon. What was that worth? (Absolutely nothing because I booked an overlapping reservation the night before for 2 nights so we had somewhere to stay our first night and wouldn't care then the 4BR pres was ready). Thinking I'm sitting in one of the nicest rooms in the system (IMO) and resale would have worked just fine, certainly makes one wonder - ever so much more - why one would buy developer points or work to achieve VIP.



The resales I own are Bali Hai, so have decent fees.  The points for that one cost 38% less than CWA points.  I'm just VIPG, so that beats/closely matches the costs with the 35% discount I would get using my developer points that are in CWA, I just don't get the upgrades at 45 days - when they actually happen.  Plus, I don't have to restrict my booking with those to 60 days out for that - no question for me whether they have value despite the new complications to planning.



Sandi Bo said:


> I was given 2 resale GC's originally, now they are showing as 2 developer GC's. Your guess is as good as mine if they actually stay in my account.



Interesting - my account shows 9 remaining of 10 developer GCs (VIPG) and 2 resale GCs in the points summary page.  They don't show them in the benefits summary page for some reason.  Wyndham had indicated that they would be allocated that way in response to a question through @HitchHiker71 - the way the VIP benefits are set up in the program guidelines is that you get 10 GCs for VIPG (for example) rather than you get 8 additional GCs for VIPG on top of the 2 you get for just being a Wyndham owner, so it makes a little bit of sense, given that they are prohibiting use of VIP benefits with resale points.


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 13, 2021)

happyhopian said:


> It is a lot more than just that. Housekeeping and booking credits are now being assessed on a points basis. I give them credit, they have finally figured out a way to make this a total mess. I am looking at my past reservations and they have assigned past reservations in some way to developer and resale points but there is no way to know how.
> 
> This will have finally rendered resale points as totally worthless


Resale points worthless? That doesn't go along with the theme of this site! Over $25,000,000,000 saved this week.recind immediately and buy resale.

Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 13, 2021)

raygo123 said:


> Resale points worthless? That doesn't go along with the theme of this site!


Or the actual experience of resale owners, who...just stay at Wyndhams with their resale points and feel it's a generally good value.

I understand that Wyndham appears to have made this and next year's bucket assignments haphazardly and it's kind of a mess. But it seems the plan for moving forward with points that haven't been booked yet (basically 2023 forward) is pretty logical. If you don't feel like they're worth the hassle in the transitional years, I get it. But resale points are worth what they've always been worth in terms of booking vacations, which is pretty useful, especially if you have a low-MF deed. If you'd take the vacations, they're worthwhile. If you wouldn't, then they're not. For resale, it all comes down to are the MFs worth the vacations you'll get with them?


----------



## Dill (Aug 13, 2021)

Just curious were existing reservations changed? Did anyone have the "Upgrade to larger unit if available" removed from an upcoming reservation because it was made with "resale" points?


----------



## 55plus (Aug 13, 2021)

happyhopian said:


> This will have finally rendered resale points as totally worthless


Not true. They should be considered valuable if you are VIP and make reservations outside of the points discount window. No sense waisting VIP points on a reservation that won't provide a points discount.


----------



## dgalati (Aug 13, 2021)

55plus said:


> Not true. They should be considered valuable if you are VIP and make reservations outside of the points discount window. No sense waisting VIP points on a reservation that won't provide a points discount.


I think OP was referring to resale points being worthless now that they can not be used with VIP discounts and free upgrades! Resale points obviously have value if you are already VIP and need to purchase additional points for pennies on the dollar compared to a developer purchase.
.


----------



## 55plus (Aug 13, 2021)

Dill said:


> Just curious were existing reservations changed? Did anyone have the "Upgrade to larger unit if available" removed from an upcoming reservation because it was made with "resale" points?


I removed all my unit upgrade requested reservations thinking that then the system wouldn't considered them VIP point reservations.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 13, 2021)

troy12n said:


> You all realize, there is no possible way they could have set this up so that everyone would have been happy with the result.
> 
> If they set it up to use everyone's resale points first, people would have been upset
> 
> ...



Booked during SRP, no request for upgrade - Use Resale
Booked during SRP, requested upgrade - Use Developer
Booked during ERP, received discount and/or Upgrade - Use Developer
Booked during ARP, use whatever contract type it was booked for

I don't think it has to be that difficult.  Some logic could prevail.  I am glad I have only 1 resale contract to contend with.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 13, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> Booked during SRP, no request for upgrade - Use Resale
> Booked during SRP, requested upgrade - Use Developer
> Booked during ERP, received discount and/or Upgrade - Use Developer
> Booked during ARP, use whatever contract type it was booked from
> ...


I think Troy’s point is everyone uses different logic based on their own personal situation and there were bound to be unhappy people regardless of whose logic was used. You’re not happy. I’m fine with how mine turned out. The differing owner opinions were inevitable. Wyndham had to make a decision and go with it.


----------



## dgalati (Aug 13, 2021)

troy12n said:


> You all realize, there is no possible way they could have set this up so that everyone would have been happy with the result.
> 
> If they set it up to use everyone's resale points first, people would have been upset
> 
> ...


Wyndham ultimately has to shoulder the blame for creating the mess. It looks like they are trying to clean it up now.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 13, 2021)

Rolltydr said:


> I think Troy’s point is everyone uses different logic based on their own personal situation and there were bound to be unhappy people regardless of whose logic was used. You’re not happy. I’m fine with how mine turned out. The differing owner opinions were inevitable. Wyndham had to make a decision and go with it.



I can be happy with however things get allocated as long as I can figure out where things stand.  Then I can adjust my plans accordingly.  I'm not terribly happy with the split of my 130K points into ~2.8K developer and ~120.3K resale - If they only give me ~123K back for the 130K I spent on it and also charge me another RT to book something else it would somehow not seem all that fair.  The very least they can do is make the numbers add up, IMHO.  It's also a bit on the cheesy side to deplete all my resale RTs in a random implementation change mid-year when no one was counting them before that.


----------



## troy12n (Aug 13, 2021)

Rolltydr said:


> I think Troy’s point is everyone uses different logic based on their own personal situation and there were bound to be unhappy people regardless of whose logic was used. You’re not happy. I’m fine with how mine turned out. The differing owner opinions were inevitable. Wyndham had to make a decision and go with it.



That's exactly the point I was trying to make. With the changes they had to make, there was no, possible way to please everyone. They made a swag at it. Some people are not going to care, some will. It's not something they likely have the bandwidth to deal with on a case by case basis. Especially considering the extreme minority of ownership that this even affects. 

The point is, this is a very short term issue and all reservations going forward will not have these issue. Owners are going to have to adapt to this change, but it seems to me like it's a very, very minor change and something you can easily adapt to going forward. 

I think also, some of the complaining will cease once the "bonus points" they hinted to are distributed...

And like I eluded to before, you all know who you can blame for this whole mess to begin with... if it wasn't people running pseudo travel agency franchises with millions of points with VIP privalages attached, this likely would have been able to go on forever...


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 13, 2021)

Eric B said:


> It's also a bit on the cheesy side to deplete all my resale RTs in a random implementation change mid-year when no one was counting them before that.


The implementation isn’t random, at all. You know the target is mega-renters. Sure, there will be some collateral damage, but nothing most of us can’t live with.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 13, 2021)

Rolltydr said:


> The implementation isn’t random, at all. You know the target is mega-renters. Sure, there will be some collateral damage, but nothing most of us can’t live with.



I suspect there's a certain amount of realization that it doesn't make a lot of sense to give VIP benefits (which are designed to incentivize sales) for use with resale points, too.  I can live with it, but still think the implementation has been cheesy.

Now if I can only find an EOYE 27K resale ownership for a decent MF to add, it would get me to an even 2 HKs in those years....


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 13, 2021)

Eric B said:


> I suspect there's a certain amount of realization that it doesn't make a lot of sense to give VIP benefits (which are designed to incentivize sales) for use with resale points, too.  I can live with it, but still think the implementation has been cheesy.
> 
> Now if I can only find an EOYE 27K resale ownership for a decent MF to add, it would get me to an even 2 HKs in those years....


Were you not around for the 2 most recent implementations? This one is almost flawless by comparison!


----------



## dgalati (Aug 13, 2021)

troy12n said:


> That's exactly the point I was trying to make. With the changes they had to make, there was no, possible way to please everyone. They made a swag at it. Some people are not going to care, some will. It's not something they likely have the bandwidth to deal with on a case by case basis. Especially considering the extreme minority of ownership that this even affects.
> 
> The point is, this is a very short term issue and all reservations going forward will not have these issue. Owners are going to have to adapt to this change, but it seems to me like it's a very, very minor change and something you can easily adapt to going forward.
> 
> ...


It was costing Wyndham to much. Why give away the milk for free?


----------



## dgalati (Aug 13, 2021)

Eric B said:


> I suspect there's a certain amount of realization that it doesn't make a lot of sense to give VIP benefits (which are designed to incentivize sales) for use with resale points, too.  I can live with it, but still think the implementation has been cheesy.
> 
> Now if I can only find an EOYE 27K resale ownership for a decent MF to add, it would get me to an even 2 HKs in those years....


I have a 49k Canterbury


----------



## bogey21 (Aug 13, 2021)

regatta333 said:


> I noticed when I signed on this morning.  You need to select Developer or Resale before you can view availability.



A noble effort.  Success is if they get it 85% to 95% correct...

George


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 13, 2021)

regatta333 said:


> I noticed when I signed on this morning.  You need to select Developer or Resale before you can view availability.  My resale bucket has given me 2 guest certificates and 3 reservation transactions.  It shows the 2 available for this year, which I doubt I will use. I ran out of guest certificates several weeks ago and had to purchase several.  I wonder if Wyndham will refund me for 2 of the guest certificates I had to pay for.


When & why did Wyndham start this and were owners notify of this change ?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 13, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> When & why did Wyndham start this and were owners notify of this change ?



Yup, we have been talking about it for weeks, there were training sessions accessible via the Wyndham Website, and there were notices.  It went into effect on Wednesday overnight, and this is what we got on Thursday morning.


----------



## chapjim (Aug 13, 2021)

Rolltydr said:


> I think Troy’s point is everyone uses different logic based on their own personal situation and there were bound to be unhappy people regardless of whose logic was used. You’re not happy. I’m fine with how mine turned out. The differing owner opinions were inevitable. Wyndham had to make a decision and go with it.



And we know Troy's not happy until we're not happy!


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 13, 2021)

Eric B said:


> I can be happy with however things get allocated as long as I can figure out where things stand.  Then I can adjust my plans accordingly.  I'm not terribly happy with the split of my 130K points into ~2.8K developer and ~120.3K resale - If they only give me ~123K back for the 130K I spent on it and also charge me another RT to book something else it would somehow not seem all that fair.  The very least they can do is make the numbers add up, IMHO.  It's also a bit on the cheesy side to deplete all my resale RTs in a random implementation change mid-year when no one was counting them before that.


not to mention for many of us the change comes about 1.5 months into the use year - so 10.5 months of paying fees.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 13, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> Yup, we have been talking about it for weeks, there were training sessions accessible via the Wyndham Website, and there were notices.  It went into effect on Wednesday overnight, and this is what we got on Thursday morning.


Training is being really generous. They were propaganda sessions to tell us how great it would be. They should have lowered expectations instead of raising them.


----------



## troy12n (Aug 13, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> When & why did Wyndham start this and were owners notify of this change ?



Cliff Notes: Because of mega renters... basically. Abusing the system, making money and taking vacation opportunities from owners wanting to use their timeshare for vacation, not to pad their retirement accounts

They notified us, it was in one of the emails you probably ignored.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 13, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> Training is being really generous. They were propaganda sessions to tell us how great it would be. They should have lowered expectations instead of raising them.



Training was generous, would "presentation" be better.  Propaganda ok, whatever.  We don't have a choice. they make the rules, they change the rules.  It is not like you can ignore the propaganda and do what you want.  I didn't watch the session for the "how great it is speech" I did watch to give me a heads up on what to expect, thats it.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 13, 2021)

Sandy VDH said:


> Training was generous, would "presentation" be better.  Propaganda ok, whatever.  We don't have a choice. they make the rules, they change the rules.  It is not like you can ignore the propaganda and do what you want.  I didn't watch the session for the "how great it is speech" I did watch to give me a heads up on what to expect, thats it.


I just meant they played it up a bit too much - especially at the live session. It would have helped them to lower expectations in that owners might not be pleased with how things shake out on current reservations. I mean I walked away from that session thinking, if Wyndham screws up all my vacations they will make it right, which is not accurate.


----------



## lost patience (Aug 14, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> I just meant they played it up a bit too much - especially at the live session. It would have helped them to lower expectations in that owners might not be pleased with how things shake out on current reservations. I mean I walked away from that session thinking, if Wyndham screws up all my vacations they will make it right, which is not accurate.


I 100% agree with you.  I did NOT receive the notification email.  I saw the notice here.  Yes, the email on my account is good, I'm just not receiving these notices.  No, I did not receive the 2nd email either that someone posted on the other post on this subject.    I did watch the info session and was told how I would be so happy with these new features.  Seriously?  I called the dedicated number that was provided and asked specific questions on how current 2021 and 2022 reservations would be handled and that is NOT how it was done.  What they told me was way too generous, but sounded pretty good to me.  They indicated that any reservation that used any type of VIP benefit would be coded as VIP.  So my 2022 reservations that used almost all of my 2022 total points,  would have been coded as developer.  That would have been very much in my favor.  In reality it seems like random choices that put my reservations in approx allocations that match my developer and resale amounts.  Just like VacayKat, I would rather the mix be different, and am more than frustrated that I was told wrong information from the "special phone number", and that I'm not able to make any adjustments.   I do understand Wyndham's decision, but not their implementation.  Why not wait until the next clear year?  For me that would be 2023.  Instead my 2021 and 2022 reservations are a mess.  They have clearly made this ugly and difficult and left many dual ownership type members more than frustrated.


----------



## jbroner (Aug 15, 2021)

happyhopian said:


> It is a lot more than just that. Housekeeping and booking credits are now being assessed on a points basis. I give them credit, they have finally figured out a way to make this a total mess. I am looking at my past reservations and they have assigned past reservations in some way to developer and resale points but there is no way to know how.
> 
> This will have finally rendered resale points as totally worthless


I think it will render resale points worthless to VIP owners. I still think resale will be popular to those that buy them to use them for themselves.


----------



## jbroner (Aug 15, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> Well, actually, I've had quite the opposite thought. Perhaps because the MF's on my VIPF are not great, my resale MF's are much better (and averaging all points together made the MF's reasonable-ish).  But feeling like my VIPF is not worth so much, I definitely see where it will make more sense to book resale. I am sitting in a 400K 4 BR Presidential, booked 7 months out. The absolute only VIP benefit that applied was the early checkin. We got in at 3:30 in the afternoon. What was that worth? (Absolutely nothing because I booked an overlapping reservation the night before for 2 nights so we had somewhere to stay our first night and wouldn't care then the 4BR pres was ready). Thinking I'm sitting in one of the nicest rooms in the system (IMO) and resale would have worked just fine, certainly makes one wonder - ever so much more - why one would buy developer points or work to achieve VIP.


I agree 100%. I purchased all resale, saved thousands and love it. I did not purchase for a part time rental gig, I purchased for vacationing. My sister is VIP Silver (I purchased after vacationing with her), and she still cannot believe what I paid for the same as her except the VIP perks. VIP just not worth it to me as a vacationer.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 15, 2021)

jbroner said:


> I think it will render resale points worthless to VIP owners. I still think resale will be popular to those that buy them to use them for themselves.



Being a VIP owner with resale points, I respectfully disagree.  The changes don't fundamentally change how I will use my ownership.  For longer stays that I plan further out in higher demand locations, I will make the conscious decision and use my resale points.  A slight benefit of this change is that I now have 2 more GCs to use every year than I did before.  One slight drawback is that I actually have to go out and buy a few more resale points to optimize the number of HKs I get every other year.  I did buy my ownership to use myself, though I do occasionally rent out a stay or deposit one with an external exchange company.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 15, 2021)

Rolltydr said:


> Were you not around for the 2 most recent implementations? This one is almost flawless by comparison!


The lower the bar, the easier to exceed expectations.

And a more serious comment, for a conversion like this, they needed to err on the side of favoring owners, on any adjustment. I think they did that, although sounds like some are messed up. So most people should be happy overall. I still need to wade through my stuff and just haven't had the time yet. But overall feel my account was done correctly.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 15, 2021)

Sandi Bo said:


> The lower the bar, the easier to exceed expectations.
> 
> And a more serious comment, for a conversion like this, they needed to err on the side of favoring owners, on any adjustment. I think they did that, although sounds like some are messed up. So most people should be happy overall. I still need to wade through my stuff and just haven't had the time yet. But overall feel my account was done correctly.


Agree. I have one reservation which I would have done differently but it isn’t a big deal. I’m just glad Wyndham is putting procedures in place to restrict people from easily breaking the rules.


----------



## dandjane1 (Aug 15, 2021)

raygo123 said:


> Resale points worthless? That doesn't go along with the theme of this site! Over $25,000,000,000 saved this week.recind immediately and buy resale.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TB-X103F using Tapatalk


*OOOOps - I think you need to drop about 3 zeros from that figure...............*


----------



## am1 (Aug 15, 2021)

troy12n said:


> Cliff Notes: Because of mega renters... basically. Abusing the system, making money and taking vacation opportunities from owners wanting to use their timeshare for vacation, not to pad their retirement accounts
> 
> They notified us, it was in one of the emails you probably ignored.


No working the system that was provided to us and everyone else. If you could not crack it thats on you.


----------



## troy12n (Aug 15, 2021)

am1 said:


> No working the system that was provided to us and everyone else. If you could not crack it thats on you.



I own my timeshare to use for myself, not to try to put money in the bank at the expense of others. That's the difference between some of us...


----------



## am1 (Aug 16, 2021)

troy12n said:


> I own my timeshare to use for myself, not to try to put money in the bank at the expense of others. That's the difference between some of us...



You act like ones a negative?

I own houses and apartments to put money in the bank.  I own a bulldozer, transport truck, low bed and backhoe that I use on my personal property but also rent out for money.  I have cows that I sell as I cannot eat them all.


----------



## 55plus (Aug 16, 2021)

But do others that are not related to you own those same houses and apartments, the same equipment and the same cows, or is it just you and maybe family members? See the difference?


----------



## am1 (Aug 16, 2021)

55plus said:


> But do others that are not related to you own those same houses and apartments, the same equipment and the same cows, or is it just you and maybe family members? See the difference?



Just me and I my wife. Not the cows as she is against them.  But I also owned my converted fixed weeks and udi points on my own.


----------



## regatta333 (Aug 17, 2021)

Did anyone receive "complimentary" points for next year?  I did not.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 17, 2021)

regatta333 said:


> Did anyone receive "complimentary" points for next year?  I did not.



Not yet.  When I called yesterday they indicated that they would be deposited by the end of the month.


----------



## needhelp (Aug 17, 2021)

I only have resale points. So I did not receive any of these notifications. Nor do the changes affect me, but I wonder if Wyndham will add back some of the previous VIP benefits now that the points are split.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 17, 2021)

needhelp said:


> I only have resale points. So I did not receive any of these notifications. Nor do the changes affect me, but I wonder if Wyndham will add back some of the previous VIP benefits now that the points are split.


Someone should call and ask, lol!


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 17, 2021)

needhelp said:


> I only have resale points. So I did not receive any of these notifications. Nor do the changes affect me, but I wonder if Wyndham will add back some of the previous VIP benefits now that the points are split.


Question: do you have any information on your Benefits Summary tab in your account? I’m curious whether it’s an all resale-only thing or more isolated (mine is blank).


----------



## vv813 (Aug 17, 2021)

somewhere in threads I thought I had read that there was going to be training video tonite at 6:00  - where can I find info on this  also noticed wyn. site going down for maintenance tonite at 10pm til 6.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 17, 2021)

regatta333 said:


> Did anyone receive "complimentary" points for next year?  I did not.



There was an email sent to the impacted owners on 8/14 that contained guidance on the timing of the complimentary points.  Screenshot below for reference:


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 17, 2021)

vv813 said:


> somewhere in threads I thought I had read that there was going to be training video tonite at 6:00  - where can I find info on this  also noticed wyn. site going down for maintenance tonite at 10pm til 6.







__





						..:: Learning Stream ::..
					





					reg.learningstream.com
				




There's also one on Thursday that appears to be geared toward the non-VIPs.


----------



## carolhab (Aug 17, 2021)

I received a letter today about the change happening on 8/12. I guess a little late is better than not at all. I have not received the other letter listed above. I have both vip and resale. My account is completely screwed up. My breakdown is about 50/50 but according to all my reservations 90% are now all resale. I have owner care checking into to it. It looks like they booked my reservations they took from both accounts making them mostly resale. This is just another way Wyndham is pissing off the long time owners.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 17, 2021)

carolhab said:


> I received a letter today about the change happening on 8/12. I guess a little late is better than not at all. I have not received the other letter listed above. I have both vip and resale. My account is completely screwed up. My breakdown is about 50/50 but according to all my reservations 90% are now all resale. I have owner care checking into to it. It looks like they booked my reservations they took from both accounts making them mostly resale. This is just another way Wyndham is pissing off the long time owners.



For most of us - labelling the majority of our current reservations as resale is a _good _thing - because doing so preserves your VIP eligible points for actual use with your VIP benefits - as opposed to your resale points that can no longer be used with your VIP benefits. Wyndham intentionally maximized the categorization of existing reservations as resale to preserve your developer points. Therefore, I'm confused as to why this would upset most current VIP owners.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 17, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> For most of us - labelling the majority of our current reservations as resale is a _good _thing - because doing so preserves your VIP eligible points for actual use with your VIP benefits - as opposed to your resale points that can no longer be used with your VIP benefits. Wyndham intentionally maximized the categorization of existing reservations as resale to preserve your developer points. Therefore, I'm confused as to why this would upset any current VIP owners.


Because I am guessing many VIPs book like I do - in anticipation rather than with solidified plans. The way I would have chosen resale vacations would be the ones I knew would not be canceled or changed or expected an upgrade from. Except for one, all the ones they chose to make resale are ones I very likely WILL need to make changes to, but at this point will have to pay to do so. And the fact that they used both VIP and resale points for the majority of the now resale bookings means they could and should have chosen fewer vacations to make resale. 
My opinion? They made a mess of my vacations.


----------



## Manzana (Aug 17, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> For most of us - labelling the majority of our current reservations as resale is a _good _thing - because doing so preserves your VIP eligible points for actual use with your VIP benefits - as opposed to your resale points that can no longer be used with your VIP benefits. Wyndham intentionally maximized the categorization of existing reservations as resale to preserve your developer points. Therefore, I'm confused as to why this would upset any current VIP owners.


The reason it upsets me a little is many cases they booked with a majority of retail points and added a small amount of resale points to the reservation to complete it..  IMHO I would rather have one reservation be resale using all resale points than 5 or 6 be resale using both retail and resale.


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 17, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> My opinion? They made a mess of my vacations.


They did a great job with mine. I’m very pleased. 

I understand the megarenters being mad about Wyndham upsetting their gravy train but I think some of you just like to complain. If you are so unhappy with Wyndham, why don’t you get out? Why do you continue doing business with a company you hate and a product you don’t like? Life is too short for you to be this unhappy.


----------



## lost patience (Aug 18, 2021)

I saw some changes to my account late last week, after the initial overhaul, but it has been stable for the last few days.  I am VIPF with resale as well. 

  Here is an example that makes no sense - which report do I believe? 

Reservation details states resale.   Transaction History states Developer. 




View attachment 38824





Why do I care?  IF this really is developer, then I will cancel it.  And, book again using available resale.  Essentially swapping the designation.  If this is resale, Wyndham already decremented my account with an RT for this reservation and I would loose another by cancelling and booking again.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 18, 2021)

Rolltydr said:


> They did a great job with mine. I’m very pleased.
> 
> I understand the megarenters being mad about Wyndham upsetting their gravy train but I think some of you just like to complain. If you are so unhappy with Wyndham, why don’t you get out? Why do you continue doing business with a company you hate and a product you don’t like? Life is too short for you to be this unhappy.


Please do not presume you know who I am - and please do not presume that Wyndham’s weird way of allocating should work for everyone. Just because you are happy with what was dictated does not mean others need be. Get out of business with the shitty company I gave a whole lot of money is basically you saying what I paid for should just be handed back, but I guess that would make a lot of people happy because they’re eliminating even more of the competition for your hotly contested vacation locations.. That’s just a crappy solution.


----------



## CO skier (Aug 18, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> Get out of business with the shitty company I gave a whole lot of money is basically you saying what I paid for should just be handed back, but I guess that would make a lot of people happy because they’re eliminating even more of the competition for your hotly contested vacation locations.. That’s just a crappy solution.


C'mon, at least be honest.  Are you talking about reservations for your own vacations, or are you spouting about your rentals reservations for guests?


----------



## Rolltydr (Aug 18, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> Please do not presume you know who I am - and please do not presume that Wyndham’s weird way of allocating should work for everyone. Just because you are happy with what was dictated does not mean others need be. Get out of business with the shitty company I gave a whole lot of money is basically you saying what I paid for should just be handed back, but I guess that would make a lot of people happy because they’re eliminating even more of the competition for your hotly contested vacation locations.. That’s just a crappy solution.


It’s going to make me even more happy to Ignore you. Bye.


----------



## 55plus (Aug 18, 2021)

Anyone and everyone who used resale points with their VIP benefits in the past is coming out ahead. The longer you were doing it the better off you are. It's not like Wyndham just changed the rules, they are enforcing the rules that have been spelled out in the directory for a very long time.


----------



## dgalati (Aug 18, 2021)

55plus said:


> Anyone and everyone who used resale points with their VIP benefits in the past is coming out ahead. The longer you were doing it the better off you are. It's not like Wyndham just changed the rules, they are enforcing the rules that have been spelled out in the directory for a very long time.


Wyndham played it both ways. 1) Disclaiming on purchase agreement that points are not being bought to pay maintenance fees and 2) disclosing in owners directory that resale points could not be used with VIP benefits. They then had sales use the strategy that if they bought up to VIP the resale points could be used as VIP perk. Now @ronparise this is what I call a real Hustle. Ironically the stripped contracts that Wyndham bought were fuel for the sales team to pad the companies bottom line. Wyndham did not care if points were used as long as they had inventory to sell, sell, sell!


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 18, 2021)

CO skier said:


> C'mon, at least be honest.  Are you talking about reservations for your own vacations, or are you spouting about your rentals reservations for guests?


LET’S BE CLEAR I AM NOT A FREAKING RENTER SO YES MY OWN *bleep*ING VACATIONS.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 18, 2021)

Rolltydr said:


> It’s going to make me even more happy to Ignore you. Bye.


If only you followed what your signature said. Would be a much better world.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 18, 2021)

55plus said:


> Anyone and everyone who used resale points with their VIP benefits in the past is coming out ahead. The longer you were doing it the better off you are. It's not like Wyndham just changed the rules, they are enforcing the rules that have been spelled out in the directory for a very long time.


To be fair the directory says resale will not count toward points required for VIP status. It says nothing about those points not receiving VIP benefits. Whether that was the intent or not on Wyndham’s part, they did not specify it. So unless you can point to a different location where it is actually spelled out, it isn’t spelled out as they are now enforcing.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 18, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> To be fair the directory says resale will not count toward points required for VIP status. It says nothing about those points not receiving VIP benefits. Whether that was the intent or not on Wyndham’s part, they did not specify it. So unless you can point to a different location where it is actually spelled out, it isn’t spelled out as they are now enforcing.


It was in the 3 prior directories to the current one. While it was removed in the current directory, it also wasn’t reversed - it was simply not spelled out either way.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 18, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> For most of us - labelling the majority of our current reservations as resale is a _good _thing - because doing so preserves your VIP eligible points for actual use with your VIP benefits - as opposed to your resale points that can no longer be used with your VIP benefits. Wyndham intentionally maximized the categorization of existing reservations as resale to preserve your developer points. Therefore, I'm confused as to why this would upset most current VIP owners.


So I went through my account to give you a concrete example. The vacations for this year that are using resale points add up to over 2.5 times the resale points in my account. This means they determined most of the rollover points were resale - or they just screwed up.
*edited to add*: I rolled over far fewer than my VIP allotments and I did it during VIP rollover timing.
*also added: *that’s exactly what they did - they went back through ALL my transactions (some of which I no longer can even see) and decided retroactively what was and was not resale. They considered MOST of the rollover resale points. This is not Wyndham erring on the side of being careful, it‘s Wyndham saying - we have the power get used to it.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 18, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> It was in the 3 prior directories to the current one. While it was removed in the current directory, it also wasn’t reversed - it was simply not spelled out either way.


Which means it is not spelled out. The current directory is the rules. All old ones were superseded by it. Seems like a major failing on Wyndham’s part. Besides it was published in 2018, almost 4 years ago - that is a lot of sales made on those rules without disclosing their previous intent. There can not be an expectation that old rules still exist unless the old directories are also provided to new customers.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 18, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> Which means it is not spelled out. The current directory is the rules. All old ones were superseded by it. Seems like a major failing on Wyndham’s part. Besides it was published in 2018, almost 4 years ago - that is a lot of sales made on those rules without disclosing their previous intent. There can not be an expectation that old rules still exist unless the old directories are also provided to new customers.


And ultimately I will say what I’ve said repeatedly, the rules are what Wyndham says they are _today.  _This was just in terms of 55plus’s comments that people who got that usage (of resale points with VIP benefits) are coming out ahead. I agree, because the only clues that Wyndham gave in writing, in the directories published between 2009 and 2015, was that they didn’t intend for that usage to be possible. Then there was a directory that said nothing. “Coming out ahead” is just an attitude, though, not a legal standard.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 18, 2021)

Al


paxsarah said:


> And ultimately I will say what I’ve said repeatedly, the rules are what Wyndham says they are _today.  _This was just in terms of 55plus’s comments that people who got that usage (of resale points with VIP benefits) are coming out ahead. I agree, because the only clues that Wyndham gave in writing, in the directories published between 2009 and 2015, was that they didn’t intend for that usage to be possible. Then there was a directory that said nothing. “Coming out ahead” is just an attitude, though, not a legal standard.


All I was trying to point out was it is not spelled out. That’s the key. For folks who bought developer AFTER 2018 and were told that their resale would have the same benefits, hearing that they’ve been freeloading and are coming out ahead isn’t really a fair thing to say to them. Wyndham sold to them under one thing all along intending another which was never disclosed.
And frankly Wyndham could have and should have done much better with how they treated those owners with these new ‘rule enforcements’. Yes, I do expect companies to do the right thing even if it is hard to do, and personally contacting those owners to tell them how they were sold under one set of rules, but they meant to have included the old rules too, would have been the right thing to do.


----------



## paxsarah (Aug 18, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> That’s the key.


I guess I don't know what it's the key to. What's done is done.

It does sound like this implementation is uneven at best, and Wyndham should do better. (Which also applies to almost every Wyndham implementation ever of new website/policies that I've seen.)

Although my opinion is irrelevant here, I never thought anyone was a freeloader. I would simply say it was a good run.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 18, 2021)

It


paxsarah said:


> I guess I don't know what it's the key to. What's done is done.
> 
> It does sound like this implementation is uneven at best, and Wyndham should do better. (Which also applies to almost every Wyndham implementation ever of new website/policies that I've seen.)
> 
> Although my opinion is irrelevant here, I never thought anyone was a freeloader. I would simply say it was a good run.


It was key to my reply - it was the point I was making.


----------



## gregb61 (Aug 18, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> There was an email sent to the impacted owners on 8/14 that contained guidance on the timing of the complimentary points.  Screenshot below for reference:
> 
> View attachment 38810


I received the points but not the email. But, I did receive the letter through regular mail.


----------



## gregb61 (Aug 18, 2021)

regatta333 said:


> Did anyone receive "complimentary" points for next year?  I did not.


I received 216,550 points to use next year and they work like developer points.  It's roughly about 35% of my total points combined with my resale points and developer points under a VIP Gold membership.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 18, 2021)

gregb61 said:


> I received 216,550 points to use next year and they work like developer points.  It's roughly about 35% of my total points combined with my resale points and developer points under a VIP Gold membership.


Can you share where you see these and how they show up?


----------



## 55plus (Aug 18, 2021)

gregb61 said:


> I received 216,550 points to use next year and they work like developer points.  It's roughly about 35% of my total points combined with my resale points and developer points under a VIP Gold membership.


Interesting. On last night's zoom call with Wyndham we were told the complementary points will be awarded by the end of the month. When did you receive yours? We were told the amount will be based on your current VIP level. My account is still screwed up as all my resale points are still being recognized as VIP developer points. I tried to start a chat during the zoom meeting concerning the matter but didn't receive an acknowledgement.


----------



## gregb61 (Aug 18, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> Can you share where you see these and how they show up?


They just showed up Monday (correction) night in my available points and they have not been labeled resale or developer points. But, I played around with them and they act like developer points.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 18, 2021)

gregb61 said:


> They just showed up Wednesday night in my available points and they not labeled resale or developer points. But, I played around with them and they act developer points.



How does this show up in your Tx history?  As a goodwill points grant?


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 18, 2021)

gregb61 said:


> They just showed up Wednesday night in my available points and they not labeled resale or developer points. But, I played around with them and they act developer points.


Interesting - so does that mean for 2022-2023 use year you are showing an excess avaialable over the contract allotment where it shows points available versus granted?


----------



## gregb61 (Aug 18, 2021)

55plus said:


> Interesting. On last night's zoom call with Wyndham we were told the complementary points will be awarded by the end of the month. When did you receive yours? We were told the amount will be based on your current VIP level. My account is still screwed up as all my resale points are still being recognized as VIP developer points. I tried to start a chat during the zoom meeting concerning the matter but didn't receive an acknowledgement.


Wednesday (correction) night. I'm VIP Gold. I did receive 35% of my total points. Which would be equal to the points discount amount. I would have thought it would be 35% of just the resale points. But, it's more than the number of resale points I have.


----------



## gregb61 (Aug 18, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> How does this show up in your Tx history?  As a goodwill points grant?


They didn't show up in transaction history at all.


----------



## gregb61 (Aug 18, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> Interesting - so does that mean for 2022-2023 use year you are showing an excess avaialable over the contract allotment where it shows points available versus granted?


Yes. That is correct.


----------



## 55plus (Aug 18, 2021)

The complementary point are suppose to show up as developer points.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 18, 2021)

gregb61 said:


> They didn't show up in transaction history at all.



Greg, if it's not in your Tx history - I'm going to say this wasn't the complimentary points grant that you think it is.  I would contact the dedicated support line to validate - but we also have to remember that we've seen changes to our buckets almost daily since this all started, and that there was a large outage window last night during which more account level changes were processed due to all of the reported issues since the retroactive transaction changes were implemented last week.  For example, I also saw bucket changes to my account overnight to my future use year - but that doesn't necessarily equate to the complimentary points grant itself.  Based upon what I'm seeing - I don't think the changes I saw are related to the complimentary points grants - as my understanding is that these points grants will be reflected in our Tx history once granted.  I would therefore not make the assumption and advertise this as related to the complimentary points such until and unless Wyndham has actually validated this assertion, as doing so is going to promote confusion.  I'll follow up with my Wyndham IT contacts now to validate whether any complimentary points grants have been processed as well.


----------



## regatta333 (Aug 24, 2021)

55plus said:


> The complementary point are suppose to show up as developer points.



I still see no sign of complimentary points in my account.


----------



## 55plus (Aug 24, 2021)

regatta333 said:


> I still see no sign of complimentary points in my account.


On the Zoom call we were to by the end of the month. Give it another week.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 24, 2021)

55plus said:


> On the Zoom call we were to by the end of the month. Give it another week.



We had also been told we would not be charged for online reservation transactions in the month of August.  They never mentioned it would be because we couldn't make any reservations with our resale points, though.  Little things matter.


----------



## Mongoose (Aug 24, 2021)

LOL,  After all this work trying to manage your Wyndham accounts, you all need a vacation!


----------



## Eric B (Aug 24, 2021)

Mongoose said:


> LOL,  After all this work trying to manage your Wyndham accounts, you all need a vacation!



... and as long as you use developer points, you can take one!


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 24, 2021)

Eric B said:


> ... and as long as you use developer points, you can take one!


Even then you're not sure if the availability showing is actual availability... #crapshoot


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 24, 2021)

For those who may not be tracking the other thread on resale reservation issues - we believe we have reproduced the reported issue and identified the problem which has in turn been reported to Wyndham now that we've been able to identify and reproduce the specific issue.  It is specific to using the monthly availability calendar when attempting to make a reservation using the resale points bucket.  We _cannot _reproduce the problem when using the other date-range based availability search mechanisms - so please use the date-range based search mechanisms for the time being - such as the date-range search via the Explore Resorts area or the same search function via your My Dashboard area. There's more info available on the reported issue on the resale reservation thread.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 24, 2021)

lost patience said:


> I saw some changes to my account late last week, after the initial overhaul, but it has been stable for the last few days.  I am VIPF with resale as well.
> 
> Here is an example that makes no sense - which report do I believe?
> 
> ...



After the additional outage window last week - does this reservation still show as mismatched when viewing the Reservation Details vs the Transaction Details/history?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Aug 25, 2021)

The 2 I was watching never changed.  Reservation detail showed Resale while transaction data showed Developer.  I cancelled both of them this morning and the points went to Developer (following the transaction data).  The transaction data from the cancel did not show up immediately.  Checked after about 2 hours and the transaction data was now appearing.


----------



## troy12n (Aug 25, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> For those who may not be tracking the other thread on resale reservation issues - we believe we have reproduced the reported issue and identified the problem which has in turn been reported to Wyndham now that we've been able to identify and reproduce the specific issue.  It is specific to using the monthly availability calendar when attempting to make a reservation using the resale points bucket.  We _cannot _reproduce the problem when using the other date-range based availability search mechanisms - so please use the date-range based search mechanisms for the time being - such as the date-range search via the Explore Resorts area or the same search function via your My Dashboard area. There's more info available on the reported issue on the resale reservation thread.



This doesn't affect me because I have all developer points, but they better not use this issue as an excuse to get rid of the monthly calendar... I would venture to guess most people use this method to book


----------



## Cyrus24 (Aug 25, 2021)

troy12n said:


> This doesn't affect me because I have all developer points, but they better not use this issue as an excuse to get rid of the monthly calendar... I would venture to guess most people use this method to book


Something I can actually agree with you on.  I wrote many a message to Wyndham leadership when the new system came out sans calendar.  Thanked leadership when it was returned.  I don't think people realized out important the calendar was until it was gone.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 25, 2021)

troy12n said:


> This doesn't affect me because I have all developer points, but they better not use this issue as an excuse to get rid of the monthly calendar... I would venture to guess most people use this method to book



Richelle and I and many other TUG folks were instrumental in bringing the monthly availability calendar back in June 2020 not even 45 days after the initial release of the current website.  Trust me, it's not going away any time soon - if anything it'll get better over time via gradual improvements.


----------



## Mongoose (Aug 25, 2021)

Y'all make Wyndham sound like such an wonderful resort network.  I can see how they help you relax and be reinvigorated.  Where do I sign up?


----------



## troy12n (Aug 25, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Richelle and I and many other TUG folks were instrumental in bringing the monthly availability calendar back in June 2020 not even 45 days after the initial release of the current website.  Trust me, it's not going away any time soon - if anything it'll get better over time via gradual improvements.



Thank you, that was my chief complaint with the new website when it initially launched. Lack of monthly calendar made it completely unusable for me. Good thing it was during COVID and I wasn't looking to travel. I don't know how an omission like that was able to get out of QA testing to be honest.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 25, 2021)

troy12n said:


> Thank you, that was my chief complaint with the new website when it initially launched. Lack of monthly calendar made it completely unusable for me. Good thing it was during COVID and I wasn't looking to travel. I don't know how an omission like that was able to get out of QA testing to be honest.



The answer is that the old website didn't really have any ability to track usage metrics for the various features.  They ran some focus groups to attempt to get a sense of what features "normal" owners used frequently during the development phase of the now current website - but obviously they had a big miss on the omission of the monthly calendar view.  It is my general understanding that the new cloud based website platform has usage metrics inbuilt that deliver much better visibility into the usage patterns for the website and the features available within the site.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 26, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> The answer is that the old website didn't really have any ability to track usage metrics for the various features.  They ran some focus groups to attempt to get a sense of what features "normal" owners used frequently during the development phase of the now current website - but obviously they had a big miss on the omission of the monthly calendar view.  It is my general understanding that the new cloud based website platform has usage metrics inbuilt that deliver much better visibility into the usage patterns for the website and the features available within the site.


Oh gosh - focus groups alone? No wonder they got skewed data. Wonder if they would consider a focus group with people who value functionality over pretty and simple.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 26, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> Oh gosh - focus groups alone? No wonder they got skewed data. Wonder if they would consider a focus group with people who value functionality over pretty and simple.



Now that the new DT team is in place that manages the entire cloud based website for both Wyndham and Worldmark - which has more mature feedback mechanisms and a good representation of activity tracking capabilities - the need for focus groups isn't as important.  The focus groups that I'm aware of that still exist are targeted toward new feature evaluations.  Richelle and I are sometimes asked to participate in mock up wireframe feature reviews for proposed new features for example.  IME most of the people that value functionality are outliers from an overall ownership representation perspective (TUG is overly representative of this power owner base).  We aren't going to see a return of more advanced functionalities that at the end of the day are geared more toward managing multi-million point accounts that often rent a fair portion of their points for example.  That doesn't mean there aren't gaps that need to be addressed -that's why we're tracking most of the gaps in our sheet since the inception of the current website.  Once the hub-bub from the recent points bucket changes calms down - we're looking to re-engage with our Wyndham contacts and take a fresh look at the enhancement requests that are still outstanding and see if we can get any commitments to product roadmaps for those items that remain outstanding.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 26, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> IME most of the people that value functionality are outliers from an overall ownership representation perspective (TUG is overly representative of this power owner base).



If that is really the case, perhaps Wyndham could give us two versions of the interface - one that works for those of us that are outliers and want to make reservations within the Wyndham policy using the points we pay for, and another that doesn't necessarily work properly but is pretty for folks that don't value functionality.

I don't think that's really how things shake out, though.  There is probably a spectrum of people that runs from those that are happy paying extra to call in and ask a VC to make a reservation to those that are happier searching and booking their own vacations online.  I suspect all of them value functionality, though - it's a problem if you can't book a stay at a resort you own during the period you are allowed to make a reservation by policy either by calling in or by doing it yourself.  That type of lack of system functionality is an embodiment of a failure to hear the voice of the consumer that wants to get what they pay for.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 26, 2021)

Eric B said:


> If that is really the case, perhaps Wyndham could give us two versions of the interface - one that works for those of us that are outliers and want to make reservations within the Wyndham policy using the points we pay for, and another that doesn't necessarily work properly but is pretty for folks that don't value functionality.
> 
> I don't think that's really how things shake out, though.  There is probably a spectrum of people that runs from those that are happy paying extra to call in and ask a VC to make a reservation to those that are happier searching and booking their own vacations online.  I suspect all of them value functionality, though - it's a problem if you can't book a stay at a resort you own during the period you are allowed to make a reservation by policy either by calling in or by doing it yourself.  That type of lack of system functionality is an embodiment of a failure to hear the voice of the consumer that wants to get what they pay for.



What changed when the new website rolled out was the elimination of what you're asking for here.  The Voyager owner website was separate from the non-owner based website.  When the current website was rolled out - it's a single website for both owners and non-owners.  That's not going to change AFAIK.  It was intentionally done for strategic reasons to the best of my understanding - which I think will become more apparent as the business model changes medium-long term.  It's also bad business practice to spend significant time and resources (money) on outlier cases - especially if those outliers are requesting advanced features/functions that encourage behaviors (renting) that Wyndham wants to discourage.  I think it's pretty obvious that the new website intentionally removed functions that appealed to less than 1% of the ownership base.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 26, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> It's also bad business practice to spend significant time and resources (money) on outlier cases - especially if those outliers are requesting advanced features/functions that encourage behaviors (renting) that Wyndham wants to discourage.



That's not what I'm asking for.  What I'm asking for is the ability to actually make reservations for stays that are available using the points I pay for within the applicable policy dates.  I think we're in agreement that we should be able to do that based on your validating that that functionality is currently lacking in the case of making resale reservation at a home resort within the ARP.  That's how I define functionality - the interface should be able to do what it is supposed to do.  There are others that like the pictures and stuff, I guess, because they put a lot of it on there - that's an aspect of the website being used as a marketing tool rather than a reservation system.  Bottom line, though, is that Wyndham has chosen to incentivize owners to use the website to make reservations through the higher costs for making them over the phone (and the annoying pop up windows they just added) - if they are trying to drive people to use the web site to do something, they should equip the web site with the functionality to actually do it.  That (making reservations on line) seems to be something Wyndham wants to encourage rather than discourage.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 26, 2021)

Eric B said:


> That's not what I'm asking for.  What I'm asking for is the ability to actually make reservations for stays that are available using the points I pay for within the applicable policy dates.  I think we're in agreement that we should be able to do that based on your validating that that functionality is currently lacking in the case of making resale reservation at a home resort within the ARP.  That's how I define functionality - the interface should be able to do what it is supposed to do.  There are others that like the pictures and stuff, I guess, because they put a lot of it on there - that's an aspect of the website being used as a marketing tool rather than a reservation system.  Bottom line, though, is that Wyndham has chosen to incentivize owners to use the website to make reservations through the higher costs for making them over the phone (and the annoying pop up windows they just added) - if they are trying to drive people to use the web site to do something, they should equip the web site with the functionality to actually do it.  That (making reservations on line) seems to be something Wyndham wants to encourage rather than discourage.



Yes - the recent changes have definitely been a "two steps forward one step back" type situation.  We're now working to resolve regressions in other words.  No disagreement there.  With regard to the merged websites - we all know that whenever we take two disparate things and merge them together - there are inherent compromises that take place.  So the more "markety" feeling to the current website is a compromise by definition since the same site facilitates both the non-owner and the owner based user experiences.  IME there's two approaches - either a common/integrated approach - or a best of breed approach.  Project Voyager was the latter, Project Holiday is the former.  Using one common website to deliver different two different user experiences is going to result in compromises unfortunately.  I'd estimate that the vast majority of bugs introduced due to the recent changes will be resolved by end of September timeframe.  That's only 45 days out from the introduction of a major new featue release.  That's far and away a much better story for Wyndham when compared to how long things took to get resolved for any previous website iterations - which often took months or even years to get resolved (and in several cases never resolved).  

Assuming the newly introduced regressions and bugs are resolved within a 45 day timespan - I can say that personally - the website works just fine for my needs for the most part.  But I only make perhaps 7-12 reservations for any one use year on average.  For example, I currently only have a a total of 10 reservations in my Upcoming vacation area now - so the scrolling feature that is built into the website isn't a big deal to someone like me.  I suspect the vast majority of owners are more like me in how they use the current website as opposed to a small subset of others overly represented here on TUG that are managing dozens of active reservations using millions of points.  I agree the current website is more painful for those that fall into this subset - but the tracking mechanisms and feedback mechanisms inbuilt into the current website - aren't going to tell Wyndham to prioritize features for power owners any longer.  In times past - without metrics to tell the story - it was much more feasible for a small minority of the ownership base to get serious attention paid to their requests - because these power owners were more knowledgeable, attended the annual owners meetings, and were likely more noisy about what wasn't working and what features would help them directly - while assuming that what they wanted helped the majority of owners (which is a false assumption at least to an extent).  With the new activity tracking mechanisms and website feedback mechanisms in place now - that's not going to happen any longer - the true majority will win out.  If we request features and Wyndham doesn't prioritize them - then we can confidently assume that what is being asked for does not align with what the vast majority of the owner base is requesting in comparison.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 26, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Yes - the recent changes have definitely been a "two steps forward one step back" type situation.  We're now working to resolve regressions in other words.  No disagreement there.  With regard to the merged websites - we all know that whenever we take two disparate things and merge them together - there are inherent compromises that take place.  So the more "markety" feeling to the current website is a compromise by definition since the same site facilitates both the non-owner and the owner based user experiences.  IME there's two approaches - either a common/integrated approach - or a best of breed approach.  Project Voyager was the latter, Project Holiday is the former.  Using one common website to deliver different two different user experiences is going to result in compromises unfortunately.  I'd estimate that the vast majority of bugs introduced due to the recent changes will be resolved by end of September timeframe.  That's only 45 days out from the introduction of a major new featue release.  That's far and away a much better story for Wyndham when compared to how long things took to get resolved for any previous website iterations - which often took months or even years to get resolved (and in several cases never resolved).
> 
> Assuming the newly introduced regressions and bugs are resolved within a 45 day timespan - I can say that personally - the website works just fine for my needs for the most part.  But I only make perhaps 7-12 reservations for any one use year on average.  For example, I currently only have a a total of 10 reservations in my Upcoming vacation area now - so the scrolling feature that is built into the website isn't a big deal to someone like me.  I suspect the vast majority of owners are more like me in how they use the current website as opposed to a small subset of others overly represented here on TUG that are managing dozens of active reservations using millions of points.  I agree the current website is more painful for those that fall into this subset - but the tracking mechanisms and feedback mechanisms inbuilt into the current website - aren't going to tell Wyndham to prioritize features for power owners any longer.  In times past - without metrics to tell the story - it was much more feasible for a small minority of the ownership base to get serious attention paid to their requests - because these power owners were more knowledgeable, attended the annual owners meetings, and were likely more noisy about what wasn't working and what features would help them directly - while assuming that what they wanted helped the majority of owners (which is a false assumption at least to an extent).  With the new activity tracking mechanisms and website feedback mechanisms in place now - that's not going to happen any longer - the true majority will win out.  If we request features and Wyndham doesn't prioritize them - then we can confidently assume that what is being asked for does not align with what the vast majority of the owner base is requesting in comparison.


I just don’t get the ‘if you have more points than most people’ the website won’t be great for you argument. If Wyndham just wants to cater to people who have an average number of points they should not sell above that number. I mean, for current use year I have made 18 reservations and have ~200,000 points still left. They all aren’t week long or greater. Given my points are not significantly higher than the highest VIP tier, I do not get why I would be punished because I am an outlier. The dynamic loading of vacations sometimes works as intended, sometimes doesn’t. I have made multiple calls to CS simply to confirm reservations still exist in their system as they don’t load for me. Functional means the website works as intended at all times. It shouldn’t be that hard. And forgive my bluntness here, but if you introduce updates that break the functionality, it should absolutely not take you 45 days to fix it. You should have a dedicated team working solely on those fixes and it should be a very short turn around. And you shouldn’t make sweeping changes that might introduce many bugs if you do not have the peoplepower to fix them fast. Bluntly, it’s unprofessional and bad business practice.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 26, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Yes - the recent changes have definitely been a "two steps forward one step back" type situation.



The two steps forward perspective really depends on where you are with relation to the recent changes.  They didn't really add any functionality that had the purpose of improving my experience with the interface - that is to say that it hasn't been made faster, better, more reliable or less expensive for me.  I don't think that was ever the intent here and instead believe it was to actually reduce the Wyndham expenses for me and other hybrid owners as collateral damage to the folks actually being targeted by the changes.  Granted the amount of collateral damage is somewhat minor, but the net result for me, and to the best of my knowledge anyone that owns a resale contract that has its own ARP (i.e., all of the CWS deeds) has been just the one step back because the functionality doesn't include being able to use the ARP.  There are a few other steps back that we're already aware of (e.g., no borrowing from developer), but this kind of change that isn't really intended to improve the customer experience in anyway (despite the hype about being able to choose the benefit I use) really should have had the minimal functionality check of seeing that the limited number of combinations that are contractual rights would work.

I am extremely grateful that you're working on getting the regressions fixed and for all you do to get the feedback to Wyndham's IT folks so that they can make progress.  And I'm happy to help out by reporting the problems I find and trying to validate what the problems other folks are running across where I can at no cost other than my time.  I'm just not onboard with there having been any actual attempts to improve the way I am able to interact with the system and plan my vacations.  The one positive thing that there is attached with this is the promised deposit of future use year points in what I would interpret as being a form of compensation for the changes limiting my functionality; they have been tight lipped about providing sufficient information to the folks these were promised to sufficiently to support planning for their use and seem to be holding back on providing them until the end of the promised period of performance to avoid giving them out during the time they could support the free RT period for resale points, which they haven't been able to provide the functionality to combine them with.

Bottom line is that I'd give them a D or a D- on this implementation despite it being head and shoulders above their last one.  They didn't deliver what they promised.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Aug 26, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Bottom line is that I'd give them a D or a D- on this implementation despite it being head and shoulders above their last one. They didn't deliver what they promised.


I give this one a D+.  Yes, they screwed up the bucketing process on reservations for those of us with Hybrid accounts and have caused many of us to look for work arounds but at least they did not eliminate one of the most loved search features, the availability calendar.  The outrage was swift over that and it was fixed, real fast, thankfully.


----------



## Eric B (Aug 26, 2021)

Cyrus24 said:


> I give this one a D+.  Yes, they screwed up the bucketing process on reservations for those of us with Hybrid accounts and have caused many of us to look for work arounds but at least they did not eliminate one of the most loved search features, the availability calendar.  The outrage was swift over that and it was fixed, real fast, thankfully.



How about just settling at a D, then?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Aug 26, 2021)

VacayKat said:


> I just don’t get the ‘if you have more points than most people’ the website won’t be great for you argument. If Wyndham just wants to cater to people who have an average number of points they should not sell above that number. I mean, for current use year I have made 18 reservations and have ~200,000 points still left. They all aren’t week long or greater. Given my points are not significantly higher than the highest VIP tier, I do not get why I would be punished because I am an outlier. The dynamic loading of vacations sometimes works as intended, sometimes doesn’t. I have made multiple calls to CS simply to confirm reservations still exist in their system as they don’t load for me. Functional means the website works as intended at all times. It shouldn’t be that hard. And forgive my bluntness here, but if you introduce updates that break the functionality, it should absolutely not take you 45 days to fix it. You should have a dedicated team working solely on those fixes and it should be a very short turn around. And you shouldn’t make sweeping changes that might introduce many bugs if you do not have the peoplepower to fix them fast. Bluntly, it’s unprofessional and bad business practice.



I'm not singling anyone out - yourself included.  I wouldn't expect that any account subject only to personal use regardless of the size of the account should experience issues such as those you have outlined above.  I don't believe you have a multi-million point account managing dozens or even hundreds of reservations.  I think you are attempting to lump yourself into the subset of power owners that I'm referring to when you shouldn't be attempting to do so.  Nothing in this life works as intended 100% of the time especially given the accelerated change rates in play today in the business world.  I'm not making any excuses for Wyndham's trials and current failures with regard to providing a better website experience.  These issues are real.  But I am saying that we _are _seeing improvements in the timeliness of fixes coming from Wyndham because they hired an entirely new DT team to manage the website experience over the past 2-3 years. 45 days is three sprint releases - that's not many agile sprints. Yes it would be great if their QA processes were more robust - no argument here - but I work with what I've got to work with in the real world. I reject idealism - I'm a pragmatist at heart. The entire DT team is currently focused on the fixes - that's already the case. Things could always be better - that's always true - and Wyndham is far from the best IT organization I've worked with - but they are good people doing the best they can to implement the directives coming down from the top. I will do what I can to help them succeed.


----------



## VacayKat (Aug 26, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> I'm not singling anyone out - yourself included.  I wouldn't expect that any account subject only to personal use regardless of the size of the account should experience issues such as those you have outlined above.  I don't believe you have a multi-million point account managing dozens or even hundreds of reservations.  I think you are attempting to lump yourself into the subset of power owners that I'm referring to when you shouldn't be attempting to do so.  Nothing in this life works as intended 100% of the time especially given the accelerated change rates in play today in the business world.  I'm not making any excuses for Wyndham's trials and current failures with regard to providing a better website experience.  These issues are real.  But I am saying that we _are _seeing improvements in the timeliness of fixes coming from Wyndham because they hired an entirely new DT team to manage the website experience over the past 2-3 years. 45 days is three sprint releases - that's not many agile sprints. Yes it would be great if their QA processes were more robust - no argument here - but I work with what I've got to work with in the real world. I reject idealism - I'm a pragmatist at heart. The entire DT team is currently focused on the fixes - that's already the case. Things could always be better - that's always true - and Wyndham is far from the best IT organization I've worked with - but they are good people doing the best they can to implement the directives coming down from the top. I will do what I can to help them succeed.


I know you weren't - just was saying with the size of my account, it actually puts me into the category that is affected by the poor functionality of the website. Which speaks to the need for Wyndham to recognize they are negatively impacting people they shouldn't be. 

And I get that the current website experience is an improved experience. IMO that doesn't make it a good experience just because it's not as bad as it used to be. And I'm not faulting your position. I don't doubt that the folks there are doing the best they can with what they have. 

I guess what I'm getting at is, instead of doing things in big swaths, breaking a lot of things and then fixing slowly,  Wyndham should do things incrementally, and do them well (and if need be, fix quickly because you didn't break everything). I'm not asking for ideal - I'm asking for functional. It would be ideal if I could find anything on the website without having to know the exact language to search, but I'd be happy with being able to book all the resorts my account allows. It would be ideal if I could download all the transaction data and vacation data, but I'll settle for being able to see all my vacations on one page without having to wait for it to dynamically load because it looks pretty and sometimes that dynamic loading not actually loading all the vacations reserved.

I really don't know that I'm asking for much, and I've told Wyndham as much - I just want the website to be reliable and functional. Seems like for the prices they're charging, and the experience they're selling, it would be a reasonable expectation.


----------



## needhelp (Aug 31, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> Question: do you have any information on your Benefits Summary tab in your account? I’m curious whether it’s an all resale-only thing or more isolated (mine is blank).


Sorry for the late reply, but mine is blank as well


----------



## regatta333 (Aug 31, 2021)

If you are making a reservation using resale points and are short a few thousand points, can you use developer points to complete the reservation?


----------



## pangodad (Aug 31, 2021)

Made some 2022 reservations from Availability Calendar. Everything within 10 month window worked.


----------



## vv813 (Sep 1, 2021)

regatta333 said:


> If you are making a reservation using resale points and are short a few thousand points, can you use developer points to complete the reservation?


Have you actually been able to do this.  couple days ago was not able to and lady in special number said no  it was not possible.


----------



## regatta333 (Sep 1, 2021)

vv813 said:


> Have you actually been able to do this.  couple days ago was not able to and lady in special number said no  it was not possible.



I have not tried yet.


----------



## regatta333 (Sep 3, 2021)

I was able to successfully book a 2022 reservation using resale points last night.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 3, 2021)

regatta333 said:


> If you are making a reservation using resale points and are short a few thousand points, can you use developer points to complete the reservation?



We are supposed to be able to do this but the functionality doesn't appear to exist on the website yet.  What we don't know for sure is if this policy only applies to Express window reservations or not.  The T&Cs for the changes do not indicate it's limited only to ERP reservations - but I have zero CUY resale points so I cannot test either way.  If a hybrid VIP retail/resale owner who has CUY resale points could test an ERP reservation and let us know if the option to borrow from your CUY/FUY Developer bucket appears as an option alongside and report back with results - it would help to narrow down what does and does not work at present.


----------



## gregb61 (Sep 3, 2021)

I tried to make a reservation for next March and it would not let me use both resale and developer points. It was going to force me to rent the points needed.


----------



## gregb61 (Sep 3, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Greg, if it's not in your Tx history - I'm going to say this wasn't the complimentary points grant that you think it is.  I would contact the dedicated support line to validate - but we also have to remember that we've seen changes to our buckets almost daily since this all started, and that there was a large outage window last night during which more account level changes were processed due to all of the reported issues since the retroactive transaction changes were implemented last week.  For example, I also saw bucket changes to my account overnight to my future use year - but that doesn't necessarily equate to the complimentary points grant itself.  Based upon what I'm seeing - I don't think the changes I saw are related to the complimentary points grants - as my understanding is that these points grants will be reflected in our Tx history once granted.  I would therefore not make the assumption and advertise this as related to the complimentary points such until and unless Wyndham has actually validated this assertion, as doing so is going to promote confusion.  I'll follow up with my Wyndham IT contacts now to validate whether any complimentary points grants have been processed as well.


So, I guess they were my complimentary points. I didn't receive any other points besides those.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 3, 2021)

gregb61 said:


> So, I guess they were my complimentary points. I didn't receive any other points besides those.



If it was - then it should be reflected in your Tx history as I originally indicated and subsequently posted via screenshots in the other thread.  They show up as Goodwill points in your Tx history clearly.  You had indicated that you didn't see any corresponding transaction in your Tx history originally.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Sep 3, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> We are supposed to be able to do this but the functionality doesn't appear to exist on the website yet.  What we don't know for sure is if this policy only applies to Express window reservations or not.  The T&Cs for the changes do not indicate it's limited only to ERP reservations - but I have zero CUY resale points so I cannot test either way.  If a hybrid VIP retail/resale owner who has CUY resale points could test an ERP reservation and let us know if the option to borrow from your CUY/FUY Developer bucket appears as an option alongside and report back with results - it would help to narrow down what does and does not work at present.


I check the use developer points button and then added the 29300 from CUY developer points.  I took the reservation to step 4 but did not submit.    Is this the test you were wanting to see?


----------



## Eric B (Sep 3, 2021)

Could you try it for something in the SRP window (>90 days)?


----------



## Eric B (Sep 3, 2021)

Interesting that it will let you add resale points to a developer points booking, which the FAQs indicated was forbidden.  Could you start with resale points and see if it lets you add developer points, which was supposed to be allowed?


----------



## Eric B (Sep 3, 2021)

@HitchHiker71, IMHO they set it up diametrically opposed to the way they said they would.  It seems more hosed up than a soup sandwich if we can add resale points to a developer point booking.  I wonder if the result could get an upgrade.  Don’t have any CUY points to check, but I might check in SRP later tonight to see what happens using FUY developer points.  Not too impressive.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Sep 3, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Interesting that it will let you add resale points to a developer points booking, which the FAQs indicated was forbidden.  Could you start with resale points and see if it lets you add developer points, which was supposed to be allowed?


The example I gave is with Resale adding Developer to make up the difference.  I'll see what happens if I try to add Resale to a Developer reservation, Express Window.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Sep 3, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Interesting that it will let you add resale points to a developer points booking, which the FAQs indicated was forbidden.  Could you start with resale points and see if it lets you add developer points, which was supposed to be allowed?


I could not do that.  If I start with Developer, it would only let me add Developer from FUY.

Interesting that I tried the same reservation with Resale and it let me make up the difference with FUY resale and CUY Developer.  

Seems that if you start with Resale, you have all types of options inside the Express Window to gather up the points needed.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks; thought on your first post you said you started w/developer points.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Sep 3, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Could you try it for something in the SRP window (>90 days)?





Renting is the only option for getting needed points >90 Days when starting with Resale.


----------



## Eric B (Sep 4, 2021)

Ok, going through the booking process for me this is what happens.

Wyndham Bonnet Creek 1 BR Deluxe 4/2-9/2022 166K booking attempted.  Cost of final night 33K

Starting from availability calendar with 127K FUY resale points available and resale chosen - result is amount needed 39K with option to rent - no option to use FUY developer points available.  This does not follow the important information that had been provided saying that we could borrow from developer points for a resale transaction.  This also exceeds the limitation on renting points in the SRP because it would allow me to rent 39K while the cost of the final night is only 33K (Page 249 of the directory refers).

Starting from availability calendar with 131,050 FUY developer points available and developer chosen - Ooops!  Something unexpected just happened!    (Twice - am a glutton for punishment!)

Starting from map with 131,050 FUY developer points available and developer chosen - Ooops!  Something unexpected just happened!    (Just once - I trust that it is in fact hosed up.)

Starting from map with 127K FUY resale points available and resale chosen - result is amount needed 39K with option to rent - no option to use FUY developer points available.  This does not follow the important information that had been provided saying that we could borrow from developer points for a resale transaction.  This also exceeds the limitation on renting points in the SRP because it would allow me to rent 39K while the cost of the final night is only 33K (Page 249 of the directory refers).

Club Wyndham Orlando International 11/6-13/21 154K

Starting from map with 127K FUY resale points available and resale chosen - result is amount needed 154K 0 available, options to borrow developer or resale or to rent.  Checking either borrowing option shows the correct amount of FUY points available.

Starting from map with 131,050 FUY developer points available and developer chosen - result is option to borrow FUY developer or rent.

At least for my account, the system seems to be set up interpreting the use of the term "borrow" to mean the same as when it is used for bringing FUY points to the CUY as implemented for resale and developer points in the ERP.  In the SRP, trying to book an FUY stay the system doesn't seem to interpret "borrow" to allow anything, which would match the use of the term for bringing FUY points to the CUY.  I can't test an SRP booking with either developer or resale CUY points insufficient to cover as I moved all my points to FUYs.  @HitchHiker71, do you have any good POCs that would know how this policy was actually intended to be implemented?  We're all in the situation of trying to interpret the words they used to describe what we should be able to do by testing what the system allows us to do - that's really only a good indicator of their meaning and intent if (1) they told the development team in sufficiently clear terms what the system should allow us to do, and (2) the development team accurately  translated that direction into the system implementation in a manner that would allow it to reliably accomplish what it is supposed to.  The one thing I'm certain of is that the system does not reliably accomplish the function of booking, so I can't tell how it is supposed to really behave.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 4, 2021)

Cyrus24 said:


> I check the use developer points button and then added the 29300 from CUY developer points. I took the reservation to step 4 but did not submit. Is this the test you were wanting to see?
> View attachment 39551



Just to confirm, you said that you chose Developer points when starting the reservation process correct? If so, wondering why it says resale in the screenshot. Or did you choose Resale when starting the search?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Sep 4, 2021)

Eric B said:


> Interesting that it will let you add resale points to a developer points booking, which the FAQs indicated was forbidden. Could you start with resale points and see if it lets you add developer points, which was supposed to be allowed?



I’m wondering if this was due to the ERP window…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyrus24 (Sep 4, 2021)

HitchHiker71 said:


> Just to confirm, you said that you chose Developer points when starting the reservation process correct? If so, wondering why it says resale in the screenshot. Or did you choose Resale when starting the search?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I checked the use developer points option on the Reservation Balance screen.    I started with resale.


----------



## Cyrus24 (Sep 4, 2021)

Deleted.


----------



## regatta333 (Sep 15, 2021)

On the resale side, does it cost a reservation transaction to add a guest certificate?


----------



## Sandy VDH (Sep 15, 2021)

regatta333 said:


> On the resale side, does it cost a reservation transaction to add a guest certificate?



NO, it costs a Guest Cert fee or one of your comped ones.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Dec 3, 2021)

TUGGERs, I wanted to share what I feel is some really good news coming soon to a theatre near us. The inability for hybrid VIP owners to combine resale/retail points for SRP/ARP reservations has finally been acknowledged and reproduced by Wyndham. It has been intermittent which was been a major part of the challenge. Some hybrid VIP owners have been able to book using combined resale/retail points in the SRP/ARP, others have not been able to do so. I fall in the latter bucket myself. The Wyndham DT team was able to reproduce the reported issue(s) and identify the required code fixes. This fix is currently slated for the mid-January code release sprint - though there's an outside chance we may see this fix in mid-December - but I'd estimate January to be on the safe side.

Overall - point being - the problem of hybrid VIP owners not being able to combine resale/retail points in the SRP/ARP reservation windows, unlike non-VIP hybrid owners who can do so without any issue - is going to be resolved!  This has been a long time coming for those of us who are hybrid VIP owners.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Dec 17, 2021)

Some really good news to share resulting from the two outage windows this week - it _does _appear that the fixes were implemented for hybrid VIP owners to borrow developer points when performing a resale booking transaction in the SRP. I cannot test via ARP since I don't have like contracts in the ARP window - but SRP has been tested per the screenshots below and is working now at least for me.


----------



## Paul112 (Dec 17, 2021)

paxsarah said:


> Or the actual experience of resale owners, who...just stay at Wyndhams with their resale points and feel it's a generally good value.
> 
> I understand that Wyndham appears to have made this and next year's bucket assignments haphazardly and it's kind of a mess. But it seems the plan for moving forward with points that haven't been booked yet (basically 2023 forward) is pretty logical. If you don't feel like they're worth the hassle in the transitional years, I get it. But resale points are worth what they've always been worth in terms of booking vacations, which is pretty useful, especially if you have a low-MF deed. If you'd take the vacations, they're worthwhile. If you wouldn't, then they're not. For resale, it all comes down to are the MFs worth the vacations you'll get with them?


Hi
Thanks..very well put


----------

